# Kde2 starten unter Suse 7.2?



## Experience1986 (20. Dezember 2002)

Hi,

Habe mit hilfe von VM Ware 3.0 Linux auf einem Virtuellen PC unter Windows installiert (Spielt eigentlich keine Rolle ;-)).
Habe wärend der installation den Monitor falsch eingestellt und jetzt startet Linux nicht mehr automatisch die KDE2, sondern er bleibt in der Shell umgebung, kann man da die Configuration ändern oder die KDE Manuel starten?

Bin leider noch nicht so vertraut mit Linux, also habt verständniss, wenn ich zum kapieren etwas länger brauch ;-)


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (21. Dezember 2002)

Die Konfiguration von der KDE hängt nicht von der KDE sondern vom XServer ab. Du musst diesen wieder in die richtigen Einstellungen bringen um ihn starten zu können.
Hierzu hast Du zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Du startest den Befehl "xf86config" oder
2. Du editierst die Datei /etc/X11/XF86Config (oder da irgendwo) und machst da die richtigen Einstellungen.

Da Du noch nicht so involviert bist in Linux empfehle ich Dir erstere Variante, denn damit solltest Du es immer hinbekommen.

Wenn Du dann auf der Shell bist (nach der Konfiguration) startest Du die KDE mit "startx".


----------



## Experience1986 (1. August 2003)

hatte eigetlich linux wieder abgehackt und dieses Thema vergessen.

Erstmal ein langes danke auch wenn es so lange gedauert hat, bist du ne antwort bekommen hast *g*.

Leider funktioniert das mit startx nicht, obwohl ich denke das ich nun die richtige auflösung und monitor einstellung fahre.

Fehler:
The file XF86_xxxx (binary f X-Server) doesn't seem to be a binarý file.
Please check it or / ans install a new X-Server-binary.
I'm aborting now.


----------

